# REAPER incommunicado



## foxes1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Why won't this gentleman return messages and emails. His poor health is no excuse. Though, I do wish him well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

From this topic - viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1761&p=29203#p29203



Reaper said:


> Hog Wallow Industries has one employee and that is me. Yes I am backed up on orders however I hope to be caught up within a week. I have enough supplies in house for all current orders and I am working on getting those orders filled. I am a disabled man due to spine, hip, and ankle issues. I make hedgie wheels for something to do and don't make much of a profit. I am working on shipping wheels and answering e-mails. I apologize again for customers who have had to wait. And to be clear all costs should come out of your account at the same time. Everything and I mean everything goes through me and I pay the shipper myself. And I always e-mail upon shipment. So my time has been spent filling orders rather than answering e-mails. This was no hiatus. I injured my spine and could not even sit. I am better now and trying to get caught up. I thank everyone concerned for their patience. And yes it is a bad way to run a business. I am working on getting a family member to be able to step in in case I am ever unable to fill orders in a timely manner again.


I'd say poor health /is/ somewhat of an excuse. This isn't some big company, nor is it a man looking to swindle anyone out of their money. It's a man that loves hedgehogs and wants to provide a quality wheel for them, but has to run the entire operation on his own. Other people that had been waiting for their wheels have started receiving them, so I'm sure Reaper is working on getting caught up. If you could be patient for a bit longer, the wheel will be worth the time spent waiting for it.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

I agree with Kelsey! Be patient. The CWS wheels are AWESOME and are worth the wait. Maybe just play with your hedgie more than normal in the meantime? This helped for Olive...


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

They are definitely worth the wait. So much easier to clean and so quiet. I was trying to listen for Ender through the door and could barely hear him. Of course, that might have been my fan.


----------

